# She came from the woods!



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

This is Otis. Her story if you are interested is in the introduction page. She found me, I wasn't even looking for a cat!










This sure beats outside!











Do you think she is comfortable?


















She fell asleep like this!!!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

I think this might be why my mastiff is confused?



















and...her favorite toys. I seriously need to buy her actual cat toys::


















Yes that is a rock. My lab brings them in all the time in hopes we will throw them. He has OCD with retrieving. Otis was going nuts on this rock! And no, we don't throw the rocks. He has actual toys. He is just...different.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

pffft.. the best toys are the free ones.. grab plastic milk rings or such. but then a few fuzzy mice are nice too..

She is absolutely cute, very hugably fuzzy!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

plastic milk rings? GENIUS! Next time I get milk. Thanks for the tip. And thanks, she is ok. She is not my type. LOL but her personality is AMAZING. She watches tv! She makes us laugh. Her personality is why we decided to keep her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy crap! She's gorgeous!!!

Kittens also love toilet paper and scott towel rolls. When I moved, there were so many under my sofa and almost every other piece of furniture. I was so embarrassed!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack likes plastic easter egg halves. they make a neat noise batted around and he can pick em up and bring them to me for throwing.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG, can it get any cuter? I think not!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is seriously the more adorable little thing I've seen in ages! That cute little fuzzy face.. Awe!


----------



## Angela_Grace (Dec 26, 2011)

HAHA! I love how craaazy she looks on the scratching post! SUPER ADORABLE! I love her little puffball body!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

crumpled up balls of paper and tin-foil are great toys too! (and 'free') Oh, and empty boxes... big, small. Kittens (maybe even a rather small adult cat) can fit inside tissue boxes!

SHE IS ADORABLE!!!
Although I thought Otis was a male name? 

All but one of my cats (Nebula) came from the wooded/forest area of the back of the property of my dad's house. I'm a sucker from bringing kitties in from the cold ;p
Nebbie was dropped off at the rescue group I volunteer for. All the foster homes were full, and I said I could take her for the weekend...that was 3 years ago!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

omg! She is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

The ones that find you are great!! Mine found me too as a kitten. Beautiful kitty!! You're very lucky.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Vivid Dawn, those two cats in your post are beautiful. I happen to love black cats.

Otis got her name because my husband said they were like Milo and Otis (she was with her brother). Her brother was orange so he got Milo. Otis turned out to be a girl :catsm

but honestly I think it fits her. She is just a female cat living in a male dog world. LOL. Plus, she doesn't seem to care either way so whatever. Otis it is.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

wolfsnaps said:


>


This picture is by far my favorite. I LOVE it! Definitely worth framing! 

And don't worry about the toys, my cat has a box full of toys from the store. Where are they? In the box. What is all over the living room floor? Crumpled up balls of paper.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

That picture was taken when she was still an outside cat. Her nose is dirty  makes me sad, I should have brought her in sooner. But, it all worked out in the end. She is getting so big!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

How is Milo doing?


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

I originally gave Milo to my friend. I dropped him of to her at the vet. She paid 120 for that and brought him home. Her other cat did not like him. I told her it takes time and all but she couldn't handle it. She gave him to a coworker. I asked about him the other day and she told me he could not have gone to a better home and was doing great. I hope to see pica of him when he is all grown up. He had very cool colors, will post a pic when I can make it to my laptop.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay! I love pictures!


----------

